# Fall Satellite Tagging Information Update



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Still haven't heard from our Spot tag that is on this side of the Gulf, but on the research page of the website, we've updated some data from a fish over in Florida that was about 110 lbs and was tagged up in the panhandle of Florida. He/she moved pretty quickly with these fronts. You can get a higher resolution image of the track on the website - http://www.projecttarpon.com/PATresearch.html.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

As soon as I did this, we started having some issues with the server - be sure and check back, my hosting company will get is solved shortly. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I tell ya, it's a little of Murphy's Law here... they are migrating my website over to a new server to better manage traffic and handle security issues. Should be up tomorrow. _"Driving me nuts!"_


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Things are back up. Hope they stay up. Sorry again for any inconvenience.


----------

